# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn - độ chịu lực của sắt.

## vandiep1995

chào các bác ạ. các bác cho em hỏi: em đang chuẩn bị làm 1 số cây sắt hộp dài 2m bằng cách ghép hai cây V rồi hàn lại. cây sắt hộp em cần hai đầu gắn cố định, treo ở giữa max là 1,5 tấn. vậy theo các bác em cần hàn sắt V mấy là đủ, sắt V dày 5-6 li.? các bác tính giúp em với,!

----------


## thuhanoi

Cây I nó chịu lực tốt hơn

----------


## vandiep1995

dạ. nhưng em cần hộp bác ạ.!

----------


## linhdt1121

Thì bác lấy cây I rồi hàn thêm vài cái gân tăng cứng, sau đó ốp 2 tấm thép 2 bên là thành hộp, chịu lực sẽ tốt hơn ghép 2 cây V lại.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

San tiện các bác cho hỏi,khung sắt vừa tháo trong hình có tác dụng gì
Hay nó dùng chống xoắn cho cái tấm mặt bích bắt hộp số

----------


## hung1706

Nó gắn cái bơm dầu băng trượt bên hông thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

ngoài treo mấy cái ống dầu thì ko gắn gì nữa cụ ậ.Mà toàn bằng gang đặc dày cui nên em mới thắc mắc.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bảo vệ hợp số chứ gì nữa em ơi, cái tay bẻ nó mà kẹp phôi quốc 1 phát nức vỏ gang của hộp số chứ ko giỡn, mà loại này là hộp số hành tinh, móp nhẹ, vành răng bên ngoài thành hình oval tí thôi là vứt hộp số rồi.

----------


## khangscc

> Cây I nó chịu lực tốt hơn


I và V ghép hộp chưa chắc thằng nào tốt hơn nếu cùng 1 chiều cao dầm, I nhược điểm lớn nhất là rất yếu ngoài mặt phẳng uốn, hàn gân tăng cường cũng là một cách nhưng phải tính toán rất nhiêu khê về biến dạng nhiệt làm giảm chất lượng vật liệu. Hệ dầm Hộp ghép từ V theo em sẽ tốt hơn hệ I trên cùng tiết diện vật liệu. Bác chủ nên dùng 2 thanh C ghép lại sẽ đẹp hơn và đảm bảo chịu lực tốt hơn, C định hình dày ngoài thị trường rất nhiều.

----------


## Ga con

> I và V ghép hộp chưa chắc thằng nào tốt hơn nếu cùng 1 chiều cao dầm, I nhược điểm lớn nhất là rất yếu ngoài mặt phẳng uốn, hàn gân tăng cường cũng là một cách nhưng phải tính toán rất nhiêu khê về biến dạng nhiệt làm giảm chất lượng vật liệu. Hệ dầm Hộp ghép từ V theo em sẽ tốt hơn hệ I trên cùng tiết diện vật liệu. Bác chủ nên dùng 2 thanh C ghép lại sẽ đẹp hơn và đảm bảo chịu lực tốt hơn, C định hình dày ngoài thị trường rất nhiều.


Cụ tư vấn em đọc chả hiểu nữa (mặt mặt uốn, tại sao hệ ghép từ v tốt hơn i và tạo sao phân tích một hồi lại đề nghị dùng dầm C...???) :Confused: 

Về uốn e thấy và cả tính toán người ta bảo chưa có hệ nào chịu lực tốt bằng dầm I trên cùng 1 tiết diện (điều kiện là đặt lực đúng, 1 phương, nếu lực nhiều phương lại phải xem xét lại).

Thanks.

----------


## Thanhvudt

Ghép 2 thanh v6 dày 6mm nhe bác , nhớ hàn suốt chiều dài thanh, nếu treo 1,5t thì võng nhẹ, nếu muốn ko võng thì 2v75 dày 6mm là dc

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## hung1706

Có 2 dạng sắt hình I và H. Trong xây dựng thông thường thì kết cấu dầm sắt I chịu uốn tốt hơn sắt V và sắt Hộp, sắt V ghép lại hàn chưa chắc đã vuông  :Big Grin:

----------


## vandiep1995

cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình. em sẽ dùng v6 dày 6li ạ. kể mà có hộp loại này thì mua luôn nhưng vùng núi chỗ em kiếm hơi khó!

----------


## Luyến

Đọc bài viết của bác em cứ suy nghĩ cây sắt V6 hàn vào nhau thành hộp vuông 6cm liệu có chịu được sức nặng 1,5 tấn ko nữa. Bác phải để ý đấy không thì nguy hiểm lắm. 
Em thấy cái tời 1 tấn nó thiết kế cái háng bánh xe lắp vừa cây I 200 á. Chơi đồ nặng này phải thật cẩn thận ạ

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là bác chủ muốn làm gì với vái dầm 2m ấy. Nó sẽ chịu uốn và kéo thế nào.
Chứ dầm treo kiểu cẩu trục mà dùng hộp 60, dày 6mm e là không đủ an toàn cho 1.5 tone. Ngoài việc nhất nó lên được thì nó còn phải đủ dư lực để chịu run động & quá tính này nọ.

Nhưng nếu 2 đầu cố định (đúng nghĩa) khi đó vừa chịu kéo, vừa chịu uốn thì chịu được.

----------


## hung1706

Nếu bác làm Palang để nâng hạ thì tốt nhất là nên dùng hẳn thanh I hoặc thanh tròn dày vì độ chịu uốn tốt hơn sắt vuông (6li ko dày đâu bác  :Big Grin: ). 
Em đang tính làm dàn palang mà có lão kêu bán xe nâng nên em đang phân vân kaka

----------


## Thanhvudt

Ở đây bác chủ cho đề bài là lực max 1,5t, mình hiểu gồm cả tĩnh tải hoạt tải,dầm đặt trên hai gôi chịu tải tập trung nhé các bạn, nếu đúng vậy thì vuuong 60 ok

----------


## hung1706

Theo em thì đừng nên trả học phí quá cao cho 1 vấn đề mà nhiều người đã làm được  :Big Grin: . 
Bài toán dầm tựa trên 2 gối với lực tập trung và lực phân bố trong điều kiện gối tựa ngàm 3 phương X Y Z. Trong khi Palang là dạng dầm trên khung dàn (xem lại Cơ kết cấu - Sức bền vật liệu). Em chém gió tí cho mát  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ga con

> Ở đây bác chủ cho đề bài là lực max 1,5t, mình hiểu gồm cả tĩnh tải hoạt tải,dầm đặt trên hai gôi chịu tải tập trung nhé các bạn, nếu đúng vậy thì vuuong 60 ok


Nếu theo kiểu làm dầm palang thì 1 tấn rưỡi, dầm vuông 60 dày 6mm sụm chắc. Không biết nó có chịu nổi 1/2 nữa không.
Em bị 1 bài, hồi sửa cái máy ông anh, lấy cây hộp 100*50 dày 2mm gá lên cẩu cái bàn máy, giữa chừng nó sụm bà chè làm cả đám suýt chết. Mà cái bàn có chừng 3-400kg thôi, dầm dài cũng cỡ 2m.

Làm palang cỡ 1.5T thì ít nhất dầm I 150 (loại tư bản hoặc hàng cũ nhé, I mua mới mỏng dính à). E làm palang 1 tấn, dầm I 120 xịn dài 1m7 mà nó nhún nhún thấy ghê.

Thanks.

----------


## vandiep1995

em chỉ cần nó chịu được max1,5 tấn lực tĩnh là được(kiểu như dùng palang đặt một vật nặng 1,5 tấn xuống giữa thanh này thôi), hai đầu thanh sắt được gá cố định chắc chắn. bác nào biết dùng SAP2000 hoặc phần mềm nào đó của dân xây dựng tính dầm thì gõ hộ em mấy phát xem em dùng loại nào là đủ tránh dư thừa hay thiếu gây lãng phí  :Smile:  .

----------


## Ga con

Bác làm hàng loạt hay đơn chiếc.
Tính hay mô phỏng trừ mấy cụ làm xây dựng thì tool hay có sẵn. Còn cơ khí thì đều làm được nhưng cụ phải đi đo vẽ và xác định vật liệu, độ bền...thì tool mới làm việc được.
Làm đơn chiếc thì học theo kinh nghiệm cho nhanh.

Thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

bác chủ chắc định làm cái giá chữ A ? để cẩu cái gì đó sửa chữa và chế cháo theo kiểu dùng xong vứt luôn đồ gá nên làm hơi tiếp kiệm thì phải?? 
bác ở chỗ nào??? quanh bác có bãi sắt vụn nào k?
bác dùng sắt  sắt xây dựng , có trăm loại chất lượng tạp nham bác dùng phần mềm có ích gì đâu
theo em bác cứ tăng hệ số an toàn lên

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thực tế cái cẩu này đã nâng 1 con brother 1t5 đi từ đầu hẻm vào nhà an toàn. Hy vọng anh có cái nhìn trực quan nhất. Được thiết kế bởi một anh làm CNC nhưng xuất thân từ kiến trúc  :Big Grin: 
sắt ống đúc phi 100, loại dày tầm 5ly.

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## vandiep1995

dạ. thực ra em đang định làm con máy chép hình 1 đầu tạc tượng để phá thô cho nhanh. kiếm hộp không ra nên tính ghép V cho dễ. trục A ghá phôi và mẫu khoảng 3 tấn ( tượng cao khoảng 1,7m ngang và sâu 0,8m đổ lại), nên lại khái là hai thanh ở trục A của em mỗi thanh 2m chịu max 1,5 tấn. xin các bác góp ý ạ.

----------


## Luyến

Ko hiểu cấu tạo máy của cụ chủ lắm nhưng em nghĩ là ko ổn đâu ah. Cái khung yếu ngoài việc phải oàn mình để gồng gánh trọng lượng của phôi và vật mẫu ra còn phải kháng lại xung lực của máy khi chạy. 3 tấn ko phải là nhẹ đâu. Cụ lên làm cứng cáp lên ko thừa đâu ah

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## Ga con

Nếu làm dầm palang còn tư vấn kiểu tính bền như thế.

Còn làm máy thì kiểu khác, đến bài giới hạn chuyển vị.

Thêm nữa, cụ không tính trường hợp cục phôi nó không đều, bên nặng bên nhẹ, hay cẩu kéo nâng hạ có khi nào ai tính tải tĩnh bao giờ đâu (thả nó xuống cực chậm cũng không phải tĩnh).

@romeo: máy brother nào thế, mình thì biết con TC21x nặng cỡ 1.2-1.3MT, còn 22x thì 1.7-2.0MT thôi. Thép ống đúc thường dày min 6mm (đa số tính theo inch), và thép grade rất cao (X50, X55, X65... đều có modulus (khoảng trên 450MPa, cỡ gấp đôi thép thường CT3 trở lên).

Thanks.

----------

huuminhsh, vandiep1995

----------


## vandiep1995

hì hì. em tính sơ sơ kiểu gì thì thanh sắt em cần cũng chỉ chịu lực tầm 1,5 tấn đổ lại, thôi em quyết thêm 1-2 tạ sắt nữa lên V10 ghép hộp cho lành, yếu đâu gia cố sau!  cảm ơn các bác nhiều...

----------

